
Ask HN: Favourite Long Form Blogs - Grustaf
Hi readers, I love long form blogs&#x2F;online magazines, that go into some depth and provoke thoughts, and now we’re working on a startup that we hope will improve the reading experience and boost the readership.<p>What are some of your favourites? Could be either magazines, like Nautilus (nautil.us), Quartz (qz.com) or Atlas Obscura (atlasobscura.com), or individual bloggers like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scottaaronson.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mondaynote.com&#x2F; or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.profgalloway.com&#x2F;, technology or other subjects.<p>We’re looking for as much material as possible to test our hypotheses, and to provide free trials to the best bloggers!
======
cryptography
There is a website called Longreads that features, you guessed it, long form
essays and articles: [https://longreads.com](https://longreads.com)

~~~
Grustaf
Thanks for the tip, now that you mention it I think I’ve seen that one a long
time ago, thank you for reminding me. Looks very relevant!

